
Nubank has acqui-hired Plataformatec - rupurt
https://medium.com/building-nubank/tech-perspectives-behind-nubanks-first-acquisition-deal-what-this-business-move-means-and-how-it-d7d1233c72b8
======
rupurt
Of note regarding Plataformatec open source projects:
[http://blog.plataformatec.com.br/2020/01/important-
informati...](http://blog.plataformatec.com.br/2020/01/important-information-
about-our-elixir-and-ruby-open-source-projects/)

------
iLemming
Nubank is one of the biggest Clojure companies.

